# Chiedo aiuto con installazione Gentoo [RISOLTO]

## AlexTM

Seguendo la guida sono arrivato al punto di dover fare:

Codice 1.6: Installare il Kernel

(Installate i sorgenti del kernel)                       # emerge <kernel-package-here>

(Configurate il vostro kernel usando genkernel...        # emerge genkernel; genkernel --menuconfig all

(o (1) Create manualmente il vostro kernel)              # cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig;

(  (2) Includete il VM fs, /proc fs, /dev fs, /dev fs mount automatico al boot)

(  (3) Compilate il vostro kernel)                       # make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

(  (4) Copiate la sua immagine nella directory /boot)    # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot; cp System.map /boot

il problema è che non so cosa devo scrivere al posto di <kernel-package-here> perchè è la mia prima installazione da solo, e quando DvD l'ha installato a me mi stavo quasi per addormentare  :Very Happy:  !!

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, AlexTMLast edited by AlexTM on Sat Oct 09, 2004 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh metti uno dei kernel disponibili. Io ti consiglio di mettere gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## AlexTM

grazie!!!! s

----------

## AlexTM

ho seguito il tuo consiglio ed ho scritto:

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

dopo un po' che scaricava roba ha iniziato la compilazione ma ha dato il seguente errore:

checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable

Che fo?!?!

Grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo make.conf

----------

## AlexTM

CFLAGS="-02 -mcpu=i686 -formit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 questo è quello che ci sta dentro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che quel -O2 sia un O ("o" grande) al posto di uno zero?

----------

## AlexTM

deve essere uno zero oppure una o?

----------

## AlexTM

il valore che c'e' dentro e' o(maiuscolo) lho sostituito con 0 ma e' lo stesso mi da lo stesso errore nel momento dell'emerge

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AlexTM wrote:*   

> il valore che c'e' dentro e' o(maiuscolo) lho sostituito con 0 ma e' lo stesso mi da lo stesso errore nel momento dell'emerge

 

No o maiuscola e' giusto

----------

## Dhaki

Una O grande.

EDIT: non ho visto che era gia risposto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -formit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

----------

## AlexTM

ho cambiato lo 0(zero) con O e cambiato mcpu in march ma stessa cosa!!!

avee altre idee?

mi da questo preciso errore:

checking for C compiler default output...configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

!!!ERROR: dev-libs/ucl-1.01-r1 failed.

!!!Function econf, line362,exitcode 77.

!!!econf failed

----------

## AlexTM

è bastato sostituire l'esempio con CPU athlon xp riportato in make.conf.exaple... grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## AlexTM

No, aspè, ora c'è un altro problema...

Ho messo grub proprio come dice la guida, ma quando poi riavvio il pc continua a dire che l'hd non è un disco di avvio valido...

ho ripetuto la procedura 2 volte dall'inizio (avvio da cd, montaggio dei device, chroot, grub -> root (hd0,0); setup (hd0); quit -> poi ho modificato il file /boot/grub/grub.conf e messo tutto come dice la guida e come anche sull'altro mio pc funziona, ma niente da fare... stasera sono proprio stanco e non ci capisco + niente...

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, AlexTM

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hai fatto le partizioni? Su che disco?

----------

## AlexTM

Il modello di HD non te lo so dire in questo momento.

Le partizioni sono 3 sul PrimaryMaster (hda1,hda2,hda3)

la prima (64M) è ext2, per il boot

la seconda (520M) è swap,

la terza (tutto il resto) è ext3 (ext2 -j).

Una cosa che ho notato è la seguente: quando avvio da livecd e monto su /mnt/gentoo/boot la partizione 1 dopo aver montato in /mnt/gentoo la partizione 3 mi dice che il tipo di filesystem non è verificato e che dovrei lanciare un comando per farlo: ho provato a lanciarlo ma dice che è POTENZIALMENTE PERICOLOSO eseguire quell'operazione su un filesystem montato. Allora per timore di perdere quello che già c'è su hda1 non ho smontato/eseguito il controllo

----------

## AlexTM

Finalmente ho fatto quel cavolo di controllo sulla partizione 1 ed ho reinstallato da capo GRUB, ma il problema rimane sempre lo stesso: non riconosce sto cavolo di HD come boot

----------

## mouser

Hai impostato la partizione /dev/hda1 come attiva (da fdisk comando a) e hai detto a grub di installarsi nell'mbr?????

Semmai prova così!

ps. per essere più precisi, grub ti parte e quando scegli cosa avviare ti da quell'errore o non parte proprio????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## AlexTM

Perfetto, e anche questa è andata!! Non avevo messo il flag di boot...

Ora però all'avvio mi dice di mettere il supporto per DEVFS... da dove lo faccio questo? e soprattutto... a che serve?

Vi ringrazio veramente tanto, credo che la prossima volto la volerò st'installazione!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ti consiglio di mettere udev http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml che sara' il sostituto di devfs. Leggi l'howto per sapere cosa e' spiega meglio di quello che farei io  :Wink: 

----------

## AlexTM

porc**, mi so accorto che uno degli errori lo da l'avvio della rete, quindi mi resta difficile emergere qualsiasi cosa... dice che /dev/eth0 non esiste... mi sono perso qualche passaggio?

----------

## AlexTM

probabilmente questo può essere di aiuto:

modprobe dà errore sia in fase di avvio che in fase di arresto perchè dice che manca il file modules.dep... ??

----------

## AlexTM

mentre aspettavo vostre notizie ho ricompilato il kernel e rifatto i moduli: l'errore "modules.dep" non lo da più, ma continua a non esserci la periferica eth0... uff. senza emerge non posso andare avanti...  :Sad: 

----------

## AlexTM

ah, dimenticavo: ho messo udev riavviando dal livecd, cos' ora c'ho anche quello, ma sto sempre qua con le mani in mano per questo piccolo problema... uff

----------

## AlexTM

credo che il problema stia nel menuconfig: era attivato il supporto della scheda Realteck (quella di default) ma la scheda nel portatile è una VIA Rhine e il supporto per quello non c'era.. Adesso l'ho messo e sto ricompilando: appena finisce vi dico se va e se non ho altri problemi chiudo sto topic perchè vi ho veramente scassato le scatole... grazie a tutti!

Alex

----------

## AlexTM

Tutto ok!! Finito! Tnx!

----------

